# Soft Ears - ligaments



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I had heard this awhile back - is there any correlation between soft ears and loose ligaments?

I may look at a puppy (GSD) but ears are not fully up at 5 months and the line has trouble with the ears. I have asked for the pedigree too make sure Grim z PS is not doubled up as I know he can make bad hips---I am not so worked up about a floppy ear but do worry about those hips.


----------

